# How many 2002.5 GTI Color Rave Green



## stevegt21 (Apr 3, 2005)

*How many 2002.5 GTI Color Rave Green 24v VR6*

I'm looking to find out if any one knows anyone who has one or anything about production number. I have one and would like to see some other. I got a quote of about 20 or so in the U.S. But is also would like to found out the production numbers of all the 2002.5 GTI 24v VR6 in the US







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any help is greatly appreciated



_Modified by stevegt21 at 11:19 AM 3-21-2010_


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha after seein that soundclip i was like wtf they made those!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: How many 2002.5 GTI Color Rave Green (stevegt21)*

never even knew they existed


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: How many 2002.5 GTI Color Rave Green (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_never even knew they existed

Yea they seem to be rare but they are out there. This is only the 2nd one I have seen.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: How many 2002.5 GTI Color Rave Green (VR6VDub172)*

Never seen a 24v one...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Theres this guy around town that owns a rave Green GTi. I wonder if its a 24v, cause it has the VR6 & GTi badge on the hatch.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

i wish they made a harlequin 24v, thatd be sick


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_i wish they made a harlequin 24v, thatd be sick

Paint Jeff's car when he is gone


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

haha thatd be fun


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

I own a 2002 1.8t and I can say that while rave green cars are rare themselves, your 24v is incredibly rare.
For the time I've owned my car I have always been on the lookout for finding the production numbers. Its such a rare color that I even find VW owners asking me if the paint is custom.
In my life I have seen 50 times more R32's than rave green GTI's. I have also seen a significant amount more of 337 GTI's than Rave Green GTI's. From that I can only guess that there are at most no more than two thousand rave greens in the U.S. Realistically maybe around 1-1.5K cars.
And since you are the first 24v GRP(green rave pearl) I've ever heard of, well i dont know what to say of that. Take care of it! 
Edit: Why do you have two front plates?


----------



## 43%burnt (Apr 24, 2008)

honestly, there are prolly about 10-15 rave green 24v's on us soil.


----------



## stevegt21 (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (43%burnt)*

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (stevegt21)*

and where do you guys get your numbers? im not doubting its rarity, but i love that some random ass people just pop in and say oh there are 15. like prove it with a resource where you got your numbers. one way would be to do a vin search...find out the vin designation letter for the color and search that.
as in the 2002.5 24v's even they are rare.. at the time of release there were 8 allocated for colorado, and denver has the dealership that sells more GTI's than any other dealer in the country...if that gives you an idea. pretty rare, there are probably below 3000


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

I think that 43% was saying in another thread that Rave Green cars were only produced through 2001 or 2002, and only meant to be 12v's, but some did not show up in time and had the 24v put in them. This could be very wrong, im sure he will chime in soon.


----------



## 43%burnt (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

yup i did it over pm. but yes thats what all oem specialty colors were destined for, 20v/12v. im just waiting for a sick example of a VW mess up to show up in a jetta. 

_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_and where do you guys get your numbers? im not doubting its rarity, but i love that some random ass people just pop in and say oh there are 15. like prove it with a resource where you got your numbers. one way would be to do a vin search...find out the vin designation letter for the color and search that.


random ass people.







right. oh yeah and 15 is probably way over what really exsists.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (43%burnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *43%burnt* »_
random ass people.







right. 









Knowledge > Post count


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: How many 2002.5 GTI Color Rave Green 24v VR6 (stevegt21)*

i have a rave green 2001 1.8t GTI. i also have vw owners at shows ask me where i went to get it painted. i love it. i want to paint a mkII this color...


----------



## geetarhero (Oct 1, 2006)

heres another Q: how many matchstick 24vs are there?


----------



## 43%burnt (Apr 24, 2008)

until i noticed you had one that came stock, i thought none. but yours is seriously the only one ive ever seen, besides mine but mine was swapped.


----------



## G:L:I:24vvvv (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_i wish they made a harlequin 24v, thatd be sick

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geetarhero (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (43%burnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *43%burnt* »_until i noticed you had one that came stock, i thought none. but yours is seriously the only one ive ever seen, besides mine but mine was swapped.

thatd be pretty cool!
anyone else know? is it about the same # as rave green ones?


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (geetarhero)*

ok well you may have written a nice lil PM but you feel your car is so rare and cool, and you like have no resource for your info on the number... like wow thats wonderful. and you think that i have never seen one until i saw yours....get over yourself, ive seen a couple. one of the 1st 24v's that got supercharged was rave green...ive actually been around long enough to know that. 99% of the people on this board dont know who im talking about cause they havent been in the 24v scene that long...think what you want about me, think that i dont know jack but ive been around this car since day 1, and ive been there and done that with a lot more things than almost anybody on here.... yes there are people who may have done more in the end to thier cars, but just about nobody has been around as long as me.
the guy was actually planning on twin charging the car...that may ring a bell to a few other people on this board...it never got done but it was his plan.
there was also another guy up in the NE area who had one...he sold the car like a year after though, so another guy who most people wouldnt know about. 
and since yours is a swap that gives you even more reason to stop running your mouth cause it wasnt a "vw mess up or freak car" and if you really wanna talk about rarity of a certain setup or car, look no further than my former car, and a few other cars on this board... there are plenty of us who have wasted enough money in these things and tried new and different things...went custom for things to almost certainly place that car as a "ONE OF A KIND" car that you will never see a complete duplicate of ever.
sorry ive had a bad day just venting


----------



## 43%burnt (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_ok well you may have written a nice lil PM but you feel your car is so rare and cool, and you like have no resource for your info on the number... like wow thats wonderful. and you think that i have never seen one until i saw yours....get over yourself, ive seen a couple. one of the 1st 24v's that got supercharged was rave green...ive actually been around long enough to know that. 99% of the people on this board dont know who im talking about cause they havent been in the 24v scene that long...think what you want about me, think that i dont know jack but ive been around this car since day 1, and ive been there and done that with a lot more things than almost anybody on here.... yes there are people who may have done more in the end to thier cars, but just about nobody has been around as long as me.
the guy was actually planning on twin charging the car...that may ring a bell to a few other people on this board...it never got done but it was his plan.
there was also another guy up in the NE area who had one...he sold the car like a year after though, so another guy who most people wouldnt know about. 
and since yours is a swap that gives you even more reason to stop running your mouth cause it wasnt a "vw mess up or freak car" and if you really wanna talk about rarity of a certain setup or car, look no further than my former car, and a few other cars on this board... there are plenty of us who have wasted enough money in these things and tried new and different things...went custom for things to almost certainly place that car as a "ONE OF A KIND" car that you will never see a complete duplicate of ever.
sorry ive had a bad day just venting
















bro im gona be completely honest when i say that i have no idea what ur talkin about. all i said was i owned a VW specialty colored mk4. thats it. whoever you may be talkin about on this board that just showed up or whatever other crap , it isnt me. i really dont care about who you know or what you did. you need to calm down bc im not in competition with anyone. people were asking questions, i gave answers. you dont like it? i dont care, it is what it is. if you owned a specialty color, u would of probably cared enough to research things like that, but ya dont. everything i said is out of truth, all 03 rave/matchstick cars are left over cars. since 03 didnt get 12v's for vr6 model, they got 24v's and the other got 20v's. simple. and wtf was so special about ur car? u put a 5 spd in it. good job retard, prob one of the dumbest moves ive ever seen in this entire board.
oh and youre right, i havent been around the 24v scene that long, i was too busy making 400+whp on a 60 trimmed 1.8t, i just opted for a 24v for nice, clean bay. 
and i thought i read a post of yours that you had your clutch changed by someone else so you didnt know the difference btwn flywheels? dont call me out bro. come on now. lets all be friends here. we're all here for the same reason.








edit: my car isnt rave bro, look at my post.

_Modified by 43%burnt at 4:08 AM 7-19-2008_


_Modified by 43%burnt at 4:14 AM 7-19-2008_


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_ok well you may have written a nice lil PM but you feel your car is so rare and cool, and you like have no resource for your info on the number... like wow thats wonderful. and you think that i have never seen one until i saw yours....get over yourself, ive seen a couple. one of the 1st 24v's that got supercharged was rave green...ive actually been around long enough to know that. 99% of the people on this board dont know who im talking about cause they havent been in the 24v scene that long...think what you want about me, think that i dont know jack but ive been around this car since day 1, and ive been there and done that with a lot more things than almost anybody on here.... yes there are people who may have done more in the end to thier cars, but just about nobody has been around as long as me.
the guy was actually planning on twin charging the car...that may ring a bell to a few other people on this board...it never got done but it was his plan.
there was also another guy up in the NE area who had one...he sold the car like a year after though, so another guy who most people wouldnt know about. 
and since yours is a swap that gives you even more reason to stop running your mouth cause it wasnt a "vw mess up or freak car" and if you really wanna talk about rarity of a certain setup or car, look no further than my former car, and a few other cars on this board... there are plenty of us who have wasted enough money in these things and tried new and different things...went custom for things to almost certainly place that car as a "ONE OF A KIND" car that you will never see a complete duplicate of ever.
sorry ive had a bad day just venting
















wow lol... that was special... hahahah
a friend of mine down here in SFL had a rave green 24v


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (43%burnt)*

(10:13 PM 7-16-2008) 43%burnt: and think about it logically before you attack me. you your self have now prolly seen your first oem rave green 24v. 
thats what you said...you assumed i have never seen one when i have seen a few...and if i do recall right all of them were 02's not 03's i find it extremely hard to believe that VW would leave a painted shell and all body panels of a car just sitting in a corner somewhere until 03, then all the sudden...oh crap we have 15 rave greens sitting in the corner...we better throw some 24v's in there. you have no idea how car manufactures build their cars and such if you really think they kept a few painted shells just chillin. and matchstick isnt that rare... when i was buying my car i had the option of like 4 matchstick cars and 1 indigo blue...
and if you thiink the only thing ever done to my car was a 5speed swap then you just obviously havent been around long enough. and think the move was dumb or whatever but it increased my fuel economy an average of 4-5MPG, and looking at current gas prices that is one of the smartest moves ive seen in this board in a long time...instead of trying to make 500HP so you get 15mpg. im sorry but i daily drive my cars, fuel economy is an important factor to me, and so is long term reliability....nothing i did to my car ever hurt either of those very much if not improved it. its about functionality not brute power to some people!! and you obviosuly are thinking about somebody else if you read a post and someone didnt know the difference of a flywheel... ive had 5 different clutch/flywheel setups, i knew everything about each one of them...nothing ever went on my car without me knowing exactly what it was. nice try though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and stop calling these colors specailty colors...they arent specialty colors, they were advertised, and produced for more than 1 year, i think that qualifies as a color option not a specailty color...specailty color would be something like vapor on the bettles where there is like 1000 in the world and you had to specaily order one....or possibly like the iolma yellow in the 20thae. a color that came on only ONE car with only 1 engine option for only 1 year, and the cars are usually marked with a type of number to show their limited availabilty. a 01 02 GTI 12v 1.8t or 24v wasnt a specail run car.
then you go on to say to not call you out...but i read through your post and it looks like you try to call me out a couple different times...so im not supposed to call you out on your crap but you can call me on mine? this isnt a dictatorship if your gonna try and call me out whats stopping me from doing it to you? think your above it or something? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

NO! MINE is bigger than both of yours. End argument.


----------



## 43%burnt (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

you know what? i can already tell you think youre just one of those dudes who knows it all. youre a joke. "ive been around here longer than anyone " blah blah. bro, just shut up. someone who says that is just out of their mind. youre 23, so am i. wtf? that was the longest post i ever typed and im not doin it again. go test how safe that volvo is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
on topic. since neither of these colors are that rare, lets see some rave/matchstick 24v's!


----------



## Horror Business (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (43%burnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *43%burnt* »_you know what? i can already tell you think youre just one of those dudes who knows it all. youre a joke. "ive been around here longer than anyone " blah blah. bro, just shut up. someone who says that is just out of their mind. youre 23, so am i. wtf? that was the longest post i ever typed and im not doin it again. go test how safe that volvo is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
on topic. since neither of these colors are that rare, lets see some rave/matchstick 24v's!

Im with you, that rant was completely unnecessary. From the looks of it..
1. Gets angry that people are taking random guesses at the rarity of Rave Green cars because he's from Colorado and they sold the most RG GTI's. Guy then states that there are less than 3k rave greens!? After telling everybody they have no concrete evidence of production numbers!?
2. Angry because somebody had a fast 1.8t and he used to drive an automatic. Who really cares?
Obviously these cars are not "specialty colors" or some kind of limited edition model like the 337 or yellow 20ths. But you have to admit they are pretty damn rare colors compared to reflex silver and similar paints.
Unless you live in Germany and work for a tuning company or Volkswagen I'm pretty sure there are people that have been "in the scene" longer than this guy. 
And honestly nobody here cares how long your scene presence or how hardcore 24v you are.








I go on Vortex to admire cars, not the people posting on forums.


----------



## pratt_dub (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (Horror Business)*

i found this thread a little late but i've got a Rave Green Pearl GTI.
it's an 02 with a 1.8t


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (pratt_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pratt_dub* »_i found this thread a little late but i've got a Rave Green Pearl GTI.
it's an 02 with a 1.8t

Yeah, thats not rare.


----------



## pratt_dub (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

wow i suck lol.. well i forgot a guy works down the street from me and he's got a RGP GTI with a VR6. its funny as hell we work down the street from eachother and we're the only people in the rockford area with GTI's that color. lol


----------



## jjgli02 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (pratt_dub)*

youre probably the only ones with GRP in a lot bigger area than that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meinR (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (pratt_dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pratt_dub* »_wow i suck lol.. well i forgot a guy works down the street from me and he's got a RGP GTI with a VR6. its funny as hell we work down the street from eachother and we're the only people in the rockford area with GTI's that color. lol


Not for long!


----------



## mattinbend (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (meinR)*

thats not rave green, it's futura yellow


----------



## slowMK3GTI (Sep 17, 2002)

i know this is reallly old but i bought from mienR over a year ago, anyone find out how many were made?


----------



## lleiter (Sep 24, 2011)

slowMK3GTI said:


> i know this is reallly old but i bought from mienR over a year ago, anyone find out how many were made?


I was wondering also. I have an 02 GTI VR6 24V in rave green


----------



## Skibovr6 (Nov 14, 2006)

I worked for VW and got my hands on a 24v 2002.5 in Rave Green. I was told less than 25 done in that color


----------



## stevegt21 (Apr 3, 2005)

Thats awesome, I always figured less than 30


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

i have a rave green gti vr6 24v


----------



## meengreenmachine (Oct 10, 2010)

im from canada


----------



## 93audi90 (Jan 8, 2005)

bought a muffler off a kid in pa he had a rave green 24v


----------

